# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Home and Away (Aus) Spoilers 30th July - 3rd Aug 2012

## Perdita

Monday
Romeo struggles with Indi's decision and Brax fights to keep his family away from Danny

Tuesday
Dex and April have a romantic night and Natalie encourages Jett to do some research on Richard Bozic which triggers Gina to do something that she will regret.

Wednesday
Harvey and Roo argue;  meanwhile Ruby tries to explain to Romeo what happened between her and Leah.

Thursday
Danny attacks Brax and tries to hit Heath scaring Casey and realising what he is really like. Leah intervenes as Danny holds her and Brax at gunpoint.

Friday
Sid tries to save a patient but is traumatised when he fails, Dex and April are concerned about their relationship progressing too fast and Danny causes a hostage situation.

----------

annique (10-07-2012), Dazzle (11-07-2012), homeawayjsk (16-07-2012), jaybaby_ (11-07-2012), lizann (11-07-2012), loubooboo (12-07-2012), osulizzie (17-07-2012), tammyy2j (10-07-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Danny will be killed off soon

----------


## littleS2

I really dont like the Brax and Natalie relationship. Him and Charlie were perfect untill they killed her off, A very loyal fan will be lost if that relationship persues. 
But im loving the Heath and Bianca relationship ecpeshally now they have a babie in the picture.!

----------


## littleS2

I really dont like the Brax and Natalie relationship. Him and Charlie were perfect untill they killed her off, A very loyal fan will be lost if that relationship persues. 
But im loving the Heath and Bianca relationship ecpeshally now they have a babie in the picture.!

----------


## tammyy2j

> I really dont like the Brax and Natalie relationship. Him and Charlie were perfect untill they killed her off, A very loyal fan will be lost if that relationship persues. 
> But im loving the Heath and Bianca relationship ecpeshally now they have a babie in the picture.!


I like Brax and Natalie at least it is not him and Leah

I am not keen on Bianca and Heath as a couple though she was better with Liam I think

----------

Kerriejp (04-08-2012)

----------


## lizann

More Braxton drama the show is all about them

----------


## Perdita

more spoilers

Monday, 30-Jul-2012 
Brax confronts Casey about helping their dad target Ruby. Natalie and Brax deal with the fallout of sleeping together. And Harvey uses work to shut Roo out.

Tuesday, 31-Jul-2012
Heath and Bianca's plans leave Darcy on the outer. Brax considers helping Casey play Danny. And April and Dex prepare to drop the bombshell on their families.

Wednesday, 01-Aug-2012
Bianca tells Heath to sort things out with his daughter. April and Dex make a persuasive moving-out presentation. And John surprises Gina and Jett's case worker with a change of plans. 

Thursday, 02-Aug-2012
Romeo discovers Indi ditched him for Liam. Jett senses John and Gina are keeping a secret. And Roo has a surprising suggestion for Harvey.

Friday, 03-Aug-2012
Brax tells Casey to cut Ruby off, Romeo's suspicions over Liam and Indi erupt and Harvey gives Roo an unexpected altervative to her suggestion. Meanwhile, Natalie tries to understand Jett's fears.

----------

annique (12-07-2012), Dazzle (12-07-2012), osulizzie (17-07-2012), tammyy2j (12-07-2012)

----------


## mickpaula

Monday, 30-Jul-2012 
Brax confronts Casey about helping their dad target Ruby. Natalie and Brax deal with the fallout of sleeping together. And Harvey uses work to shut Roo out.

Tuesday, 31-Jul-2012
Heath and Bianca's plans leave Darcy on the outer. Brax considers helping Casey play Danny. And April and Dex prepare to drop... the bombshell on their families.

Wednesday, 01-Aug-2012
Bianca tells Heath to sort things out with his daughter. April and Dex make a persuasive moving-out presentation. And John surprises Gina and Jett's case worker with a change of plans. 

Thursday, 02-Aug-2012
Romeo discovers Indi ditched him for Liam. Jett senses John and Gina are keeping a secret. And Roo has a surprising suggestion for Harvey.

Friday, 03-Aug-2012
Brax tells Casey to cut Ruby off, Romeo's suspicions over Liam and Indi erupt and Harvey gives Roo an unexpected altervative to her suggestion. Meanwhile, Natalie tries to understand Jett's fears.

----------


## walsh2509

Thursday, 02-Aug-2012
Romeo discovers Indi ditched him for Liam.   

 Where the hell did that come from ?  Liam and Indi , ok I know as I read they are seeing each other off screen, but where the hell did they get a storyline that put these 2 together ..

----------


## walsh2509

Thursday, 02-Aug-2012
Romeo discovers Indi ditched him for Liam.   

 Where the hell did that come from ?  Liam and Indi , ok I know as I read they are seeing each other off screen, but where the hell did they get a storyline that put these 2 together ..

----------


## Laurendj123

Tuesday, 31-Jul-2012
Heath and Bianca's plans leave Darcy on the outer. Brax considers helping Casey play Danny. And April and Dex prepare to drop the bombshell on their families.

Whats the Bombshell?
Is April Pregnant or something??

----------


## Laurendj123

Tuesday, 31-Jul-2012
Heath and Bianca's plans leave Darcy on the outer. Brax considers helping Casey play Danny. And April and Dex prepare to drop the bombshell on their families.

Whats the Bombshell?
Is April Pregnant or something??

----------


## tammyy2j

> Tuesday, 31-Jul-2012
> Heath and Bianca's plans leave Darcy on the outer. Brax considers helping Casey play Danny. And April and Dex prepare to drop the bombshell on their families.
> 
> Whats the Bombshell?
> Is April Pregnant or something??


They want to move in together

----------


## Perdita

Monday episode 5571 - 30/07/12

Natalie and Brax find themselves alone after their moment of passion. Natalie asks what Braxâs tattoo means (the one he got after Charlie died) and it abruptly destroys the mood. Casey clocks the strangeness as Natalie departs. The next day at school, Natalie tries to explain to Casey what happened but he doesnât want to hear anything â threatening to tell Gina of his counsellorâs relationship with his brother if she doesnât drop it.

Danny invites Marilyn for coffee and Alf becomes concerned heâs playing her. At the Diner, Danny overhears what looks like Casey trying to get money off Ruby. Later, Brax secretly pays Danny some money, hoping itâll make sure he backs off. After learning his fatherâs still spending time with Ruby, Brax confronts Casey about it. Brax warns that if Dannyâs targeting Ruby for her money then heâll kill him. When Natalie asks Casey what the scuffle was about, what little Casey does tell Natalie makes her think that he has his own agenda and she implores Brax to get back on his brotherâs side to work it out. Later, Brax lets Natalie know the tattoo is for someone he lost â he appears to be slowly letting her in.

Meanwhile, Danny suggests Casey should be less subtle in his efforts with Ruby. Alf takes Ruby aside and tells her that heâs worried sheâs getting involved with people who arenât good for her. He invites her to move back into the house so she doesnât feel so alone. Later, Casey gently encourages Ruby to take Alf up on his offer to move back in. Afterwards, Casey admits to Brax that heâs only pretending to be mates with their father to stay one step ahead. Brax is worried about this plan but Casey doesnât think they have another option.

Harvey distracts himself with boat work, to the bemusement of Alf and Roo. Roo becomes concerned that Harveyâs shutting everyone out because of what happened with Lottie. Harvey confides in Roo that he feels like heâs at rock-bottom.

Tuesday episode 5572 - 31/07/12

Bianca and Heath are overjoyed to see their son out of the humidicrib, and Sid tells them they can start thinking about taking him home. Feeling confronted by thoughts of the future, Bianca gets rid of the elephant in the room by asking Heath if theyâre going to live together. They decide to start their family at Ireneâs place, which leaves Darcy feeling on the outer. Heath is later accused by his daughter of loving Rocco more than her.

Dex and April prepare to break their moving-out news to their respective families. Theyâre interrupted before they get a chance to reveal their intentions and the task seems to become increasingly daunting. April gets cold feet and Dex agrees to delay for now. However, independently, they both spill the beans to their families â and they both get grilled for the holes in their plans. In the aftermath, April starts to waiver but Dex affirms that they can do this.

Dannyâs disappointed in Casey after learning Rubyâs moving back in with the Stewarts. Casey promises to make it up with him. Now in with Caseyâs plan, Brax fakes a fight with his brother in front of Danny to cement Caseyâs position.

Wednesday episode 5573 - 01/08/12

April feels insulted that Irene and Bianca are still arguing against her moving out. Meanwhile, Sashaâs coming around to the idea but Sid thinks itâs still premature. Later, Sasha tells April that Sid will miss not having his son around. April relays this to Dex but he reckons they need to gain control and invites everyone to a conference at Angeloâs. The coupleâs persuasive (visually-aided) argument wins them everyoneâs blessing â all except for Sasha. Later, Sid finds himself alone at the Angelorâs bar, contemplative.

Darcyâs still in a bad mood â feeling less loved than Rocco despite Heathâs protests. Bianca suggests that as her father, Heath needs to talk to her. Taking this advice, Heath tries to buoy Darcy but when she asks why he hasnât found a new place to start a family, heâs given food for thought. Bianca apologises to Heath for making it seem like sheâs washing her hands of Darcy. In return, Heath suggests they all move out together. Bianca doesnât know if she can handle all these changes and Heath, frustrated by her reaction, puts his foot down, saying he, Rocco and Darcy are a package deal. Bianca, seeing how much Dex and April love each other, takes it upon herself to sort things out with Darcy. She promises that her and Heath will work hard at being âboyfriend and girlfriendâ and theyâll see what the future holds.

Ahead of meeting with Jettâs DOCS case worker, Ginaâs worried that their new âfamily memberâ might be taken away at a momentâs notice. John tells Alf how heâs pleased Jettâs made a turnaround and will be sorry to see him go. Later, John jumps into Ginaâs meeting with the case worker and surprises everyone by asking what itâd take to permanently adopt Jett. Ginaâs annoyed John didnât talk this through first but she comes around. They agree to keep it secret for now to avoid getting Jettâs hopes up.

Thursday episode 5574 - 02/08/12

Indi finds a sullen Sid at Angeloâs, who tells her Romeoâs been trying to get a hold of her. She finds him at the beach. Indi tries to explain why she didnât show up for their talk but Romeo ends up feeling brushed off again. Leah advises Romeo to take things easy but he later observes Indi and Liamâs chemistry showing no sign of going away. Romeo calls Liam on it and realises Indi escaped their conversation to go riding with him. Romeo confronts Indi and it becomes clear heâs struggling to trust her â perhaps with good reason.

Jett suspects John and Gina are keeping things from him and his concern grows. Gina learns that DOCSâ preference for biological parents means they have to chase up Richard, which may throw a spanner in the works for their plans. Jett fails at getting an answer out of John but later he sneaks a peek at Ginaâs phone and sees sheâs been talking to DOCS.

Roo still feels like Harveyâs avoiding her. Alf tries to pick Harveyâs spirits up about the Lottie situation but he doesnât find a receptive audience. Roo and Harvey later collide where it becomes clear the heart of the issue is about Harvey not getting the chance to be a father. Off the back of hearing Irene and Gina talk about fostering, Roo raises that as a possibility with Harvey. Stunned he quickly shuts her down.

Friday episode 5575 - 03/08/12

Marilyn notices Romeoâs foul mood and he confides in her his fears about Liam and his wife. She does her best to allay them but his suspicions persist. Meanwhile, Indi and Liam are awkward after their strangely intimate conversation the previous day. Their friendliness recovers just in time for Romeo to walk in and see it. Romeo loses it and explodes at Liam.

Brax suggests to Casey that he should distance himself from Ruby to keep her off Dannyâs radar. However, Caseyâs not keen on hurting her. Ruby starts to notice heâs spending less time with her and later questions it with Brax. Afterwards, Brax stresses to Casey that he needs to end things to stop putting her at risk. Casey does so, leaving Ruby confused and upset. Casey later leaves his pleasing trial results for Brax to see, but after what heâs had to do, Casey is far from happy. And Ruby, hurting and alone, shows up at the farm to berate Indi for treating Romeo badly. Rubyâs on the edge.

Alfâs shocked to hear Rooâs fostering suggestion and sides with Harvey, later telling him that despite being gung-ho, sheâs never been as committed to the idea of having a family as she is with him. Roo and Harvey chat things through, and Harveyâs now the one to surprise Roo â by suggesting they have a baby of their own.

Jett gets busted by Alf spray-painting his name on the Surf Club garage and Natalie tries to take Jett under her wing. He accuses Natalie of saying something to put them off looking after him. Later, Natalie gets him to clarify where his suspicions are coming from and she tries to hose down his fears.

----------

Dazzle (04-08-2012), tammyy2j (06-08-2012)

----------

